# GIVEAWAY: SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Indoor air quality is very important to our health, especially if one has breathing problems. It is ironic because I have been researching this very thing this past week, because we want to prevent breathing problems. We also are in the process of finding another air conditioner.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a mild case of COPD along with Asthma, so I am very concerned with indoor air quality. 
Right now I use frequent filter cleaning on my window unit AC's and use an oil filled electric heater for winter heat in bedroom.

Most years I have eight months of cooling and four months of heating.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Very Cool Cricket and Thank You ComfortUp!

Boy, that sure would be an upgrade for my house. Air quality is important to me and I've haven't done much of anything to improve it. A couple of window units is what I've been living with for years. They work okay until we get into the triple digits and then I'm wishing I had more. In fact today is the first time I fired them this year and was quickly reminded on just how LOUD they really are. :surprise:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm turning 62 soon and last week at my Doc's office they told me that I have the lungs of a 20 year old.

I just use fresh air in summer, and heated in winter, 9 months winter, 3 months summer.

That would be a great addition to my home.

ED


----------



## rbriggs82 (Mar 4, 2013)

As a painting contractor I sand a lot. To keep the best possible air quality for my customers I use a Festool dust extractor along with Festool sanders. That combination captures 99% of the dust I would have made sanding by hand. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Indoor air quality is very important to me and my family because we have allergies and asthma problems. 

Currently we have two 300sq. ft. hepa-filter air cleaners, one in each bedroom. Additionally, next month, we will be adding another bigger 500 sq. ft. one to the main living area.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

With 2 cats and a dog, and a wife that is mildly allergic to lots of things, air quality is a must.


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 18, 2015)

Where I currently reside, indoor air quality is pretty good, so I'm not very concerned. Because it's not a current concern, I'm not doing a thing about it to make it better.


----------



## patmurphey (May 14, 2013)

With 2 cats, improving air quality would be a help in maintaining computers and A/C equipment.

All I have now are ordinary A/C filters.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I never even considered inside air quality. All I care about is, its cool in the summer and semi warm in the winter.
I guess I do add to the quality by regularly changing air filters. Of course my reason for doing it is to protect the air handler.


----------



## bcemail (Sep 18, 2010)

I certainly prefer clean air to dirty. Try to remember to change those filters on a regular basis. Thanks!


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I change my heater system filter once a month and keep the filter in my window air conditioner clean. We also do not use shoes inside.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I never really was that concerned about my air quality. 

But then we got a cat, and it became more of an issue.

And we had a child last year, and air quality has become an issue of utmost importance to me!!!


----------



## moparhemi (May 10, 2013)

I like clean air but I don't do to much about it.

MH


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Indoor air quality is extremely important. Having a wife with allergies and two small children and the reality that we spend more time indoors than out, its critical to ensure that the air we breath insider our home is as clean as possible. We unfortunately can't control the outdoor air but we can at least to something to help indoors. Mold, bacteria, dust, chemicals, you name it are all going to get into our homes no matter what we do. Best we can do is try to find some way to filter all that stuff out of the air that circulates throughout our home with our HVAC system or we also have a separate filter when pollen is at its worst.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I know indoor air can be much more polluted than outdoor air, therefore it is important to keep it as clean as possible. 

We upgraded the original '76 system a few years ago although it still worked reasonably well. The new 96% efficient furnace and 15 seer AC is a good match for our northern climate. We have a 5" thick pleated filter which works well. I had the installation company wire the blower for "filter speed" which runs the fan at about 27% speed so it can filter the air all the time if I wish. This feature also blends the temps within our home since it's what is known as a quad. Three living levels plus a basement. 

Quads are difficult to heat and cool to within just a few degrees of each level. Our lower living area was often a good 8 degrees cooler than the upstairs bedroom level. With this system we're within 3-4 degrees, this is much better. 

This Sharp Mini Split system would be the perfect solution for this lower level during the heating season. The level contains a family room, powder room, walk in closet and my home office where I write this.

Good luck to all the entrants!

Jaz


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

We are a family of allergy and asthma sufferers. We have always cared about indoor air quality, and are struggling with having to have the house all closed up over winter, and too hot over summer to open it up, either.


----------



## jgbnm (May 24, 2016)

Pretty important. Building a highly energy efficient Passive House that includes a lot of effort in design and materials to maintain high air quality.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbz123 (Jun 12, 2016)

Indoor air is very important to me. It can either make my morning or break it ... Currently I am growing houseplants such as spider plants, pothos, and other stuff because it helps purify the air as I got lots of electronics.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Indoor air quality is important given that my house is double wall super-insulated and very tight. Would be nice to have this system to give us an alternative to the wood stove in winter.


----------



## jeffreut (Jun 12, 2016)

i need clean inside air 
because norfolk air quality is not good


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Would be great in my garage.Just put in insulated overhead doors but they don't serve much purpose without some air in there.92 out there today and I have work to do.


----------



## Bum750 (Nov 7, 2010)

With 2 young children, indoor air quality is always important. Keeping the filter clean and yearly cleanings are part of what I do currently to try and keep our indoor air as clean as possible.


----------



## Jed1987 (Jun 12, 2016)

I work as a respiratory therapist and I agree indoor air quality is a huge priority. I have a daughter as well and hate to see her have any breathing problems.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 2, 2016)

I never really thought about air quality much. Having 2 dogs and 2 cats you end up doing a lot of cleaning but ironically I did start getting concerned about air quality when I was changing my cats litter box and seeing all the dust flying around with each scoop going into the box. It made me concerned enough that I switched to a different cat litter that had very low dust. I guess this was my first step into thinking about the air I breathe indoors.


----------



## Delea (Jun 13, 2016)

Was just coming here to ask about ductless and about window units with vinyl windows and see this. 

My father is looking into a double lung transplant ( end stage copd ) so air quality is something that is looked into.


----------



## AP_DubV (Jun 13, 2016)

Air quality is important to me, however my understanding is very limited as I am not an expert on the subject. I've read into helpful techniques around the home to minimize allergens, but have not read much on changes to HVAC systems.


----------



## vivix (Jun 4, 2015)

Good air quality is important in my household, particularly with allergy sufferers in the house. We're in the midst of getting rid of carpeting and having an air cleaner installed. A mini split will help with our room above the garage which is impossible to heat and cool with the rest of the house.


----------



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

My wife and daughter both have asthma. Indoor air quality during the hot parts of the year is critical for us and we take steps to insure a good indoor environment. Also, I have been researching these units lately as we've just finished out an attic space and need extra heating/cooling in the area,


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

Indoor air quality is important but I don't have any health problems so I don't really see a reason to look into it. As far as I know my indoor air quality is fine.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Not particularly important to me.

I keep the windows open as often as possible just to smells neutral and CO2 levels down. 

I do keep humidity within reasonable tolerances though. 

Cheers!


----------



## newguy12 (Mar 26, 2015)

Indoor air quality is very important to me and my family. We brought an older home where the insulation was horrible and the air quality was terrible also. The person that had the home before me did horrible workmanship in the house. The duct work was way over size for the unit. Right now I am in the process of taking that duct work and replacing it with the correct size duct so my family and I can get the correct air flow in the house.


----------



## jodywoj (Sep 25, 2009)

Living in Chicago, air quality is always a concern.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

It's incredibly important, and something I never thought about until I moved out of my folks' house many years ago. 

I grew up in a house with a gravity hot water heating system. I rented a house with a forced air system...and I was miserable. I've always had allergies but it was worse than I ever could have imagined. My wife and I had twin girls, and one ended up with my allergy 'portfolio', the poor thing. She was equally miserable there. 

We ended up buying a house with hot water heat, which makes things a million times better for us. But it also makes the home difficult to cool in the summer...we have 2 aged window units that take the edge off but really add to the electric bill. 

We currently use a few good-quality HEPA air filters, and try to keep the house relatively closed-up during peak pollen times in the spring and fall. We got rid of as much carpet as we could and replaced it with rugs that can be removed and cleaned well. We also try to restrict cleaning/dusting to certain days to minimize airborne dust (my daughter's arch-nemesis is the evil dust mite). 

Boy, that unit sure looks fancy...I've looked at a number of them since we bought our house, but it would be years until we could justify the expense.


----------



## rbldude14 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just had a baby. We took the old swamp cooler off and currently looking for a new cooling system.


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

How important is indoor air quality to you? Are you currently doing anything to improve it? 

Indoor air quality is extremely important to myself and my wife as we will be welcoming a new addition to it soon. We bought a house recently which has a poor ventilation system and due to severe allergies, we are trying to increase the quality of air in our home as we speak such as buying an air cleaner (which hasn't helped too much).


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I never really gave much thought to air quality, but if this thing would help, then I am all for it.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Humidity here is really high. Average 90 percent outside with temps in the 90's. With Seasonal allergies it sure is nice to come home to some dry cool air. Don't know how years ago people dealt with the heat with no ac. When my Dad was in his 70's he left to move to a more forgiving climate. I can't say I'm doing anything to improve what I have. But without managing what we have I would be miserable at night. Also I have a room above the garage that this mini split would cool great! Thanks for the opportunity, great site by the way!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Indoor air quality is very important to us. With kids of all ages coming and going 5 days a week, it seems like there's always someone with a runny nose or cough. It would be nice to have a new system to filter the air. 

Right now, we change the furnace filter every month and I open the windows frequently - even a couple times a day in the winter.


----------



## Habeed (Sep 1, 2015)

Sigh. Clean air is pretty nice to have for me as well, especially when it isn't contaminated by coal dust, ozone, asbestos dust, lead dust, and other nasty things.


----------



## Habeed (Sep 1, 2015)

Addendum : I recently installed my first mini-split, which I have HEPA filters for, to make the air cleaner where I work.


----------



## wmrawls (Jun 10, 2008)

Since my work shop is in my unfinished basement the air quality is very important to me. I don't have HVAC in that area and resort to space heaters in the winter and window fans in the summer which in SC is very hot and humid. A split systems would be great and drastcily improve not just the air quality in my work area but the comfort level as well.


----------



## chiefj (Jun 4, 2008)

I try to keep my indoor air clean. I use an electronic air filter on my forced air system but still find dirt in my vents.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

I've got two air cleaners in my shop and they do not suffice. I'd love to have something quality I could show off and be able to speak to.

This is what my "shop" has been up to recently: https://www.instagram.com/sandyeggocnc/


----------



## goodrich4bk (Feb 10, 2009)

Indoor air quality is more important than outdoor, as it is where I spend most of my time. Years ago I switched from a wood burning stove to propane heat and my daughter's asthma significantly improved. But with higher insulation requirements in today's homes, her doctor says more could be done, and this product may be just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Indoor air quality is very important to me, but I cannot afford to do anything about it right now. But I would love to have one of these


----------



## chrisco (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity to learn more about this and it would be even sweeter to win...I have a rental property that this would be great for.
Thanks, chrisco


----------



## Jim Dawson (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't think much about indoor air quality until I moved to my current house and built a 750 Sq.Ft. workshop. I now do a fair amount of woodworking and have installed a dust collector and small ceiling mounted air cleaner. It has helped a lot but I intend to add a larger air cleaner in the future.


----------



## migelito (Aug 9, 2010)

To be honest, I've not thought about it much. I once did, when i kept cockatiels, but i had to get rid of them. The truth is, the air quality here is so bad outside, I assume any battle to improve it inside is a losing one.


----------



## VBuilt (Dec 22, 2007)

Indoor air quality is a "no-brainer"; as a builder for over 30 years I am always looking for ways to better the "quality of living" within a home.


----------



## billybobpa (Feb 3, 2008)

I suffer with sarcoidosis of the lungs which is compounded by seasonal pollen allergies. This would be a huge help in my home!
Bill


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

We've installed a mini-duct system for most of the house to allow for cooling, humidifying and cleaning of the air. A mini split for the 'girl cave' would be the icing on the cake for our hydronically heated home. 

For air quality improvement, I installed a fan speed control in the center hall of our home. It allows us to keep the mini-duct system fan running at any, easily adjusted, speed. (It looks like a dimmer switch.) This allows the air to constantly flow past our two air filters and our UV light. This set up has made a tremendous improvement in the quality of air in our home. Judging by the dog hair on the primary (coarse) filter, the constant, low speed, fan really cleans stuff up. And, for many years we had an elderly person living in our home who benefitted from the fact that all air passes the high-output UV light. None of us have had colds or flu since I put it in the system. (And allergy problems are almost gone while at home.) 

I also have the fan speed control wiring tied to relays to automatically kick the fan into the proper (pre-adjusted) speeds for when the thermostat calls for cooling or when the humidistat asks for humidifying in winter.

An added benefit of the particular mini-duct system I installed it that is also super-dehumidifies the air due to the thick coil, the low evaporator temperature and the 'stacking' of air in the evaporator chamber. 

We also have a steam humidifier in the system which is tied to an automatic humidistat for winter use. This allows automatic humidification and, being steam, it means there are no bacteria or mold cultures growing anywhere in the unit or duct system.

We do our best to keep our home's air cleaner than outdoors. In allergy season, it is quite apparent that the Grand Plan works!

Thanks For Reading & I hope this provides some ideas you all can use.


----------



## oharajj (Oct 23, 2009)

I have an addition on the back of my house that this would be great for heating and cooling. I have been looking at split duct systems. Please pick me


----------



## accordfreak (Jun 23, 2011)

How important is indoor air quality to you? Moderately important

Are you currently doing anything to improve it? Change furnace air filter, open windows every day, lots of indoor plants, robot vacuum, seal crawl space.


----------



## mbkerk (Sep 24, 2008)

In my home with forced air heat and A/C I use a 5" thick filter in a Trion Air Bear for filtration. Everything in the house is covered well, but I have considered a mini split system for my de-tached shop! It would be just the ticket since there is no air handling system in that building!

Thanks for the chance to enter! :thumbup:


----------



## jefferis (Nov 9, 2009)

Since moving to Texas, we've been hit by big allergies at certain times of the year but it is too expensive to run whole house air conditioners just to filter the air. A mini-split is far more economical for single room use. We have changed the filters more often, but that is about all we've been able to do to create cleaner air.


----------



## scheu (Jul 17, 2010)

Indoor air quality is very important to our health, especially if one has allergies. We have pets but my wife is allergic. We have a Dyson vacuum and an air bear filter. Could really use a mini-split for my garage/workshop! Scheu


----------



## terri77 (Sep 2, 2012)

I've installed allergen-removing air filters, vacuum with a HEPA filter, but I haven't installed an air purifier yet. Indoor air quality is very important, and I've got an addition that has no HVAC in it; this would be a perfect place to install this unit.


----------



## CarlosHRNYC (Apr 29, 2011)

Air quality is so important to me especially during allergy season! This mini split system would be a great addition to the house by providing clean filtered air with no irritations! Breathe in! Breathe out! 😆

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ricoscoro (Jul 14, 2009)

air quality is important to my family as we have several small children and allergy prone. I am currently trying to track down unwanted leaks/drafts in our house, like from our attic fan, chimney, and bathroom exhaust fans which only exit to our attic currently and are bringing nasty attic air into the house, full of sawdust and insulation.


----------



## dmiles (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know if it has anything to do with my wife being from the Philippines, but since moving to this country, she has always had issues with allergies, especially in the spring. 

So I have always done what I could, I replace the filters in our HVAC every 3 months. 

The first time I saw a split unit was in the Philippines. I was so impressed that I have purchased and installed 2 in our current home, and it seems to have helped her quite a bit. I figure I have one more to go, and we can shut down our central air system for good.

Since we have had the 2 systems running, our power usage has dropped over 30% in the summer time. I know this because I can pull up a graph of our power usage on the web site that I use to pay the bill. I'm very happy, I can't for the life of me figure out why these split systems are not more popular here in the US. I've all but stopped cooling my attic, and I don't miss it one bit.

If someone can clue me in as to what I'm missing when I wonder why these aren't more popular, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 23, 2011)

My 90 year old mom lives with me. She has allergies, so air quality is of utmost importance in caring for her. She also has Alzheimer's, so she is not always able to articulate her discomfort. My home is over 100 years old, so it is not an open floor plan. A mini split system would be perfect to not only provide great air quality for my mom (and me), but ensure the rooms we use the most are comfortable while not heating rooms that are rarely used. I've been considering this type of system for quite some time now, and I'm convinced it is the most economical solution for our needs.


----------



## dmcentire (Nov 24, 2012)

I have been paying more and more attention to air quality since my dad has allergies and we have 3 cats and 1 dog in the house now.

When he visits we have to be really careful where we keep the animals and that we've at least vacuumed the house and area we'll sit in.


----------



## dxjnorto (Jan 16, 2012)

What I'm doing is I got rid of my old dusty central unit and installed Trane mini-splits in my bedrooms yesterday. I would love to win the Sharp and compare the plasmacluster ion technology in another room.

Thank you,

Jerry


----------



## mjennens (Aug 24, 2012)

My wife and I are in our late 50's. We're doing all we can to improve our exposure to the things in our environment: more organic, more vegetables, more exercise, staying busy, delving into more hobbies, etc. Clean air is also a must. We live in North Dakota, so we have a lot of fresh air out doors. This would be great for indoor fresh air.
Mike


----------



## RandallNY (Dec 11, 2011)

I have allergies, and ordinary window A/C's with filters. I am trying to improve this...


----------



## murphytx (Jul 19, 2013)

While I consider air quality important, at what point does the expense exceed the return?


----------



## Poorme (Feb 15, 2015)

Living with asthma air quality is always on my mind.


----------



## arall (Jan 18, 2013)

In the increasing times of air pollution and climate change it necessitates the use of circulated clean- and temperature regulated air in our homes.

thx
andre


----------



## owkaye (Sep 16, 2013)

Indoor air quality is very important to me. At the moment I live in a 90 year old house with no insulation and lots of "natural air infiltration" so there's always fresh air coming in from outside :surprise: ... and no 'modern' materials inside to give off formaldehyde or other undesirable gases.

I'm planning to build a small new house starting later this year, and it will be a tight, well-insulated home. This means I'll need to install a fresh air heat exchanger to keep the indoor air quality high. My plan is to use a mini-split system for heating and cooling in the new house, so this giveaway will really help me save money on construction costs.


----------



## cdpainting (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm on for this.

Currently I an running 4 Filter Queen Defender's in my home. Two upstairs, two downstairs, vacuum cleaner is also HEPA vac. What ever it takes for me to not be stuffed up.


----------



## bluto1221 (Mar 3, 2013)

Having allergies and living in Georgia where the pollen literally turns everything yellow in spring, being able to escape to clean indoor air is essential. So indoor air quality is very important to me. I had a whole house media filter installed in our traditional HVAC system. Unfortunately the filter unit is in the attic, out of sight, out of mind. It's also brutally hot most of the year. One of the many advantages of a mini split is that the unit (and filter) is right there in the room and easily accessible.


----------



## Skidude108 (Sep 17, 2014)

I live in a rural area, so our biggest air quality concerns are pets, food odors, and dust when the windows are closed, and pollen when the windows are open. 

Currently, to improve indoor air quality, I have been closing the windows on particularly bad pollen days, and in the winter I use a humidifier with a built-in air filter.


----------



## matulch (Nov 20, 2012)

How important is indoor air quality to you? Are you currently doing anything to improve it? 

Very important, The space where I need a mini split will be my babies room so It needs to be safe.
Currently I have not thought about how to improve it.


-Chris


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

Would love to add one of these to my beat up old shed which I'm converting to a workshop.
Currently there is no air filtration let alone conditioning. I am subject to whatever the climate outside throws at me.


----------



## nickm3 (Jul 27, 2012)

My poor health condition on top of seasonal allergies make air temperature and quality very important especially during the hot and humid summer. My window units barely cut it.


----------



## Twisted99 (Oct 25, 2009)

Living near Phoenix, indoor air quality is very important, as the outside air sucks.
we change our filters often and use a humidifier.


----------



## reeherj (Sep 1, 2014)

I am an allergy and asthma sufferer, and while I have indoor air cleaners, the summer when we put in window air conditioners it brings in more outdoor pollen. I've had my eye on a miniduct system for quite some time now, although I was considering a system that would also run off of a cold water source from our geothermal. But relatively UN-decided. I'd be happy to document the installation process and give periodic updates on my video blog.

John R.


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi there....wife and I are building a new home!! Would love to integrate your equipment into this new home!!


----------



## ToddT58 (Dec 13, 2014)

My wife is a quadriplegic and my mother in law (who lives with us) has health issues. Good indoor air quality (including humidity control) is crucial for the health of my loved ones.


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

Air quality is extremely important to me......however, other than the normal central AC air filter, I have done little to improve our air quality. So to answer your question......no, I have done nothing to improve our indoor air quality. Please send me the equipment ASAP !!!


----------



## soap911 (May 7, 2012)

Indoor air quality is important to me because at our business location our showroom contains a lot of chemicals and products to seal and stain wood. Our mechanics area runs engines that put out fumes and we sell liquid bleach that also gases out into the air. Would love to install this unit to improve our building air quality.


----------



## muppetpelt (Mar 25, 2016)

With dust and mold allergies and a history of asthma and chronic sinus infections we worry a lot about air quality in our house. We are currently trying to reclaim a neglected basement for a bedroom suite. We are properly rebuilding two previously open and sloppy sump basins and correcting exterior drainage that caused a great deal of mold and mildew inside the basement (now treated). I have been looking at systems like this as a final solution for keeping the air clean. It would also take the place of the baseboard radiators and second zone I was planning to add to the furnace circuit as there are no heat sources for the basement at the moment.


----------



## jcotton (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a double car garage shop that is used for my woodworking and my wife uses it for her crafting, a cooling and heating system is exactly what we need.


----------



## dgvandy (Nov 16, 2014)

Great Product. 

I live in a wooded area with very high pollen count. I replaced screens to ones that will filter out the pollen and also installed air cleaner on heat pump.


----------



## atxpackfan (Jan 31, 2013)

Greetings from Austin, TX -

Indoor air quality is huge to us here. Several in our family have bad allergies and anything that helps remove pollen etc from indoor air is a huge help. I replace air filters regularly witch helps.

Chris Kobe
Austin, TX


----------



## osodelnorte (Oct 17, 2014)

*"when mother nature can't; sharp can!!!*

As the earth continues to warm, we here in Alaska are experiencing unheard of temperatures. Just last week as the sun shone overhead for almost twenty hours a day; temperatures hit 85 F at my home here in Anchorage. The last three nights I couldn't sleep because it was so warm and humid. 

The nice things about mini-splits are that they can be placed in the room you wish to cool and you do not have to spend money cooling space not being used. 

I bought one of these Sharp Mini-Splits for my bedroom in the Philippines. Two words describe this part of the world. Hot. Humid. One thing I noticed right away was that it was really quiet and brought the temperatures down quickly. I like that it is easy to clean and when my electric bill came I was quite surprised to find my electric bill had actually fallen despite my using it more often. ???

I also have a Sharp flat screen TV. Everyone comments on the pictures clarity and color. I do not give my loyalty to a brand easily but I have to say the Sharp products that I have, have been a great value for the money. Sharp has earned its reputation with me. I would recommend shopping the Sharp line.

I can't wait for my neighbors to see my new Sharp 9000. And for me, no more hot summer nights because I will sleep good knowing that "When Mother Nature can't, Sharp will be cooling the air in the Land of the Midnight Sun."


----------



## jfausmith (May 10, 2011)

In door air quality is very important to me and my family. I am allergic to several thing both inside my home and outside. During the winter months (September - April) we keep our windows and doors closed to keep out the cold. Unfortunately for me we have a dog which I am allergic to so having clean air in our house is a must.


----------



## cer2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

I live in a rural area. My home is dusty and I have COPD. Air quality is so important to me. I moved to this area to get away from pollution.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Our air quality is not too bad with double mechanical filters plus an electrostatic one, but it could still use improvement--especially in the winter when the the house is closed up.


----------



## Kirouac (Mar 7, 2011)

We really try to maintain our heat pump filter to maintain air quality. However, in addition, keeping your home clean is a big help. We have cats and dogs, so regularly vacuuming/sweeping/dusting is important. 

In addition, a couple of himalayan salt lamps do help as well.


----------



## osodelnorte (Oct 17, 2014)

*"when mother nature can't; sharp can!"*

As the earth continues to warm, we here in Alaska are experiencing unheard of temperatures. Just last week as the sun shone overhead for almost twenty hours a day; temperatures hit 85 F at my home here in Anchorage. The last three nights I couldn't sleep because it was so warm and humid. 

The nice things about mini-splits are that they can be placed in the room you wish to cool and you do not have to spend money cooling space not being used. 

I bought one of these Sharp Mini-Splits for my home in the Philippines. Two words describe this part of the world. Hot! Humid! One thing I noticed right away was that it was really quiet and it brought the temperature and humidity down quickly. I like that it is easy to clean and when my electric bill came I was quite surprised to find my electric bill had actually fallen despite my using it more often. ???

I also have a Sharp flat screen TV. Everyone comments on the pictures clarity and color. I do not give my loyalty to a brand easily but I have to say the Sharp products that I have, Sharp has been a great value for the money. Sharp has earned its reputation with me. I would recommend shopping the Sharp line.

I can't wait for my neighbors to see my new Sharp 9000. And for me, no more hot summer nights because I will sleep good knowing that "When Mother Nature can't, Sharp will be cooling the air in the Land of the Midnight Sun."


----------



## jestjuggle (Jul 8, 2012)

I have allergies to almost everything so air quality is an issue. However, I have yet to find an effective way to combat it.


----------



## mestanton11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've lived in a number of places where the air was bad, from ice fog inversions to a filled-in swamp with spring pollen and mold counts'
in the zillions. So last I moved to the upper Midwest where pollution is minimal. And the Clean Air Act has greatly improved those dirty cities I used to live in. I'm sure they could really use these new units in Beijing. And my daughter's asthma would also benefit.


----------



## tvsp (Dec 12, 2013)

my allergies are insane and my area has high numbers several times a year. this would be awesome!!


----------



## Jodee (Sep 12, 2013)

Indoor air quality is super important as I often cannot even go outside due to severe allergies. I will sometimes even have to wear a mask inside the house. Not super great! Thanks for the contest!


----------



## methos (Dec 3, 2012)

Being an environmental engineer, air quality is very important to me and my family. Unfortunately all I do about it is clean the filters in our air conditioners.


----------



## deemaxx95 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you for a give-a-way chance.
Air quality is very important, especially here in Texas, and when you are getting up there in age. Plus the SEER rating can certainly save money on Electric bills. 

Would love to win this and improve the air quality in my home.


----------



## deemaxx95 (Mar 30, 2014)

:wink2:Thank you for the chance for this give-away. 
Here in Texas we can certainly use better air quality. Plus the SEER rating would be a welcome addition to help control electric bills.


----------



## joabraun (Nov 10, 2012)

My shop is above the garage and it gets hot in the summer and cold in the winter, I am planning on installing a mini-split. If I could win one that would be even better!


----------



## alanj (Sep 17, 2010)

As someone with bad allergies...indoor air quality is very important to me and my family. right now I just neti-pot to get rid of allergies, pulled up carpets, etc...but this Sharp product would be a godsend to me. Thanks for offering this.


----------



## capn_r (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the filter being at the indoor unit as well as the zone temperature control of the mini-splits. Good units and this one will be nice to have.


----------



## lesp (Mar 29, 2011)

In an effort to improve indoor air quality I have done the following:
- installed an outside air kit to supply fresh air to the wood stove (my only heat source currently)
- sealed up air leaks to minimize unwanted air infiltration
- converted all gas appliances to electric

Thanks for sponsoring this give-away! It is a great way to increase awareness of the high efficiency and great features of Sharp mini splits!

Les


----------



## jejohns (Jun 11, 2016)

I have asthma and always pay attention to air quality. Thanks Comfort-up for this chance to win something I would love.


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

_How important is indoor air quality to you? Are you currently doing anything to improve it? _

Yes, air quality is important!!
Other than the regular old AC filter on the central unit, no we currently are not doing anything to improve our air quality! Makes no sense :-((


----------



## bbaumgar (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife has asthma and is in need of clean air to help her breathing.


----------



## circuitman (Aug 9, 2013)

air quality is important to me , just the costs are prohibit me from upgrading. also have a couple of dogs.


----------



## readydave8 (Nov 30, 2009)

Indoor air quality not high on my list and not doing anything to improve it, however I want a mini-split for other reasons.


----------



## reeterskeeter (Jun 19, 2016)

My husband and I both have allergies. It's always good to come indoors from all the outdoor allergens in the summer. I keep two air purifiers going, one in the bedroom and one in the den. Wish I could do more. I'm building a small shop with a guest room above and we are installing a ductless air system in it. I'm anxious to see how it works. A bit pricey, but am assured it will pay for itself in no time. I hope they are right!! If it's everything they say, I might just replace my big unit in the house.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

This morning my wife woke up with a terrible headache due to allergies. We checked the window ac and it was full of mold. Needless to say, indoor air quality is something we have taken for granted and not realize how it affects our daily life.


----------



## reeterskeeter (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm always diligent about changing the filters monthly whether they need it or not! My house is still full of dust, but then my house is 180 years old, it's a farm house and there is coming and going all the time. We are boxing up stuff to clear out the kitchen, bath and den for a gut job, so contractors can get to the foundation where the $10,000 fix of two years ago was botched and now has to be redone. The first group left our floor joist hanging out in mid-air... but according to them "we didn't do anything wrong." So, while we are at it, we will do a remodel. Will be the last thing we do in our life-time I'm sure. Keep hoping they will get my workshop finished with my guest room above, but that seems to be never-ending. I tell them what I want and they do what they want. I get so angry. I asked for board and batten and I got T1-11. It has been rained on for months now without any coating of any sort... has soaked up all kinds of water, but he keeps telling me it is not a problem. I think different. I wanted it replaced. The next thing I know, he is out there finishing it out. Why do I even try?!!


----------



## reeterskeeter (Jun 19, 2016)

I would use the Sharp Mini-Split either in my den or bathroom. Both seem quite cold in the winter as they are on the north side of the house. Doesn't seem to matter how high you turn that thermostat, the cold air penetrates.... and yes, that part of the house has been remodeled, caulked, everything!! When I gutted my bedroom 3 years ago (it is on the norwest corner of the house), they assured me when they were finished, it was going to be the warmest room in the house!! Bulls**t! It is still the coldest room in the house in the winter. I asked them NOT to put the heating vent in the ceiling on the outside wall, but guess what, they did it anyway. I think I could use several Mini Splits in my home along the northwest side of the home.


----------



## Glassit (Jan 30, 2016)

Very important to me, like almost everyone I'd imagine... Just logged on to do a writeup of a 4250 CFM attic vent fan I installed the other day to circulate air through the house. I've also ripped out most of the sheetrock the previous residents let get wet, and plan on going over any exposed fiberglass in the attic with styrofoam to lock in the smell and shards.


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

Default
Re: GIVEAWAY: SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp
How important is indoor air quality to you? Are you currently doing anything to improve it? 

Yes, air quality is important!!
Other than the regular old AC filter on the central unit, no we currently are not doing anything to improve our air quality! Makes no sense :-((


----------



## maxmal (Sep 2, 2011)

Very Important! I'm also worried about living in a 110 year old house, since there is dust coming up from woodfloors and baseboards.
Max


----------



## Dave Carney (Apr 25, 2009)

Important! Asthma, allergies, and restrictive lung disease. I don't need any triggers.


----------



## jeffdoesrepairs (Jun 12, 2013)

Indoor air quality helps my asthma and my health in general. 

Recently I had a Radon system installed in my home because I live in Colorado and my radon measurement was higher than normal. I am also planning to install two air conditioning units to help with cooling in the summer and air quality.


----------



## ox and cart (Jun 2, 2016)

I have allergies, so clean indoor air is actually on my radar.


----------



## Uncletom55 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sounds great. I suffer from CD and allergies and my current system is very old and furnace needs replaced. Would be nice to have a system like this.


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, air quality is important!!
Other than the regular old AC filter on the central unit, no we currently are not doing anything to improve our air quality! Makes no sense :-((


----------



## greymous (Jan 27, 2009)

With two cats and some allergies among the family air quality is a priority. We currently use HEPA filters on the heat/ac blower and have filters on all the outlets. We also have a room filter that gets moved around the house as needed.


----------



## Janwe (May 14, 2014)

Indoor Air Quality is a very important aspect our our lives at this time. We spend 90% of our time indoors. In the 1970's they (builders) started making our homes tighter and tighter trying to be more energy efficient. Not realizing that a lot of the materials that were being used in homes were indeed toxic. Many people today have illnesses that have been caused by being indoors (work and home).


----------



## Canoman (May 12, 2007)

Indoor air quality is important to me. I am evaluating ways to improve it. I currently use quality air filters in my HVAC units.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I haven't given it a lot of thought till now..... :vs_OMG:


----------



## firingpin (Jun 13, 2013)

They are a very nice unit, daughter has one, they are awesome!!!


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

If you install that in my townhouse, my whole neighborhood will each want one!
Sub


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

Although my family doesn't have many allergies or health problems related to low air quality, indoor air quality is very important. I currently have two in-wall A/C units, one of which I have to frequently clean due to mold formation (on the inside of the units).


----------



## dmw22202 (Jun 20, 2016)

It is an unusual concept. I am concerned about clean air especially with being in a mountainous area. I haven't done much about it though.


----------



## DmD23 (Jun 21, 2016)

I now have central air and a tabletop air cleaner that gets clogged up and has to be cleaned by blowing the dust & pollen out. I live in the country and have allergies year round. I have an oil furnace with regular, the others are too expensive. I'm on prescription meds year round. A Sharp 9,000 BTU ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp would be blessing to have. It's very important to breathe clean air
DmD23
new member


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

_How important is indoor air quality to you? Are you currently doing anything to improve it? _

Yes, air quality is important!!
Other than the regular old AC filter on the central unit, no we currently are not doing anything to improve our air quality! Makes no sense :-(( would love to install this unit in our future new home!!


----------



## fabrics (Jun 21, 2016)

Definitely a good deal to get. Indoor air are top priority's for user having AC at home. Breathing a clean air maintain good health to human and pets at home.


----------



## emtnut (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't know they had combination systems like that.
I'm in the market for a second heat source for my 1900s home. I was thinking of getting heat pump, and the added air cleaner would be perfect.

This old house is pretty dusty, and all my kids have allergies and one has asthma ... they are grown now, but grampa has to get ready for the grandkids !


----------



## fuzzmanks (Oct 24, 2010)

Lots of wind here in Western Kansas. The indoor air quality is not that important at this time because I already have leaky-air windows. I do have a seasonal allergy that started last year and I should be more concerned about my air quality. Other than plans to fix a pretty bad air leak that is all I plan to do at this time. I do change my HVAC filters regularly.


----------



## Josemq (May 31, 2016)

I think indoor air quality is very important but I honestly haven't done anything about yet.. But with this I will:wink2:


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

_How important is indoor air quality to you? Are you currently doing anything to improve it?_

Yes, air quality is important
Other than the regular filter on the central AC unit, no we currently are not doing anything to improve our air quality! Makes no sense :-(( I would love to install this unit in our future new home!!


----------



## sgip2000 (Sep 24, 2012)

My house was built in the '70s and is not sealed very well. Not to mention the fact that I live near an airport and the county fair grounds. I would like to replace the windows with better sealed, multi pane models as well as better filtration for the HVAC system.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I never really notice air quality, unless it is really bad.


----------



## bmax1985 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm currently working to improve indoor air quality by searching for a solution I can afford to stop the back-draft that my water heater has surely had since I bought my house. Nobody likes CO poisoning.


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

Clean air is soooooo important, but rarely addressed on a professional level, and then way too unaffordable. 
I'd like to use this in part of the new house we are building at this time. Thinking great for a sun room!!


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

A few of us have major allergies, so air quality regardless of season is very important. We have a HEPA filter on our HVAC system and have our ducts regularly cleaned. We also have been renovating every room in our house and when we do so, we are sealing and securing all HVAC supply lines.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

indoor air quality is important to me. We open windows for fresh air, and also run two HEPA air filters.



(p.s. 9,000 BTU? It might cool my bathroom..)


----------



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

Cricket said:


> *How important is indoor air quality to you? Are you currently doing anything to improve it?*


Indoor air quality is extremely important, especially in a closed system such as that created in a home. Any pollutants or toxins created within the home will accumulate within the home and need to be filtered out. And anything allowed into the home with the opening of doors, needs to be filtered or expelled, too.

Without a high quality filtration system, any home heated or cooled will forever recirculate poor quality air and the people inside will be breathing that air.

Presently, we have MERV 13 filters on our HVAC system and change them out on schedule. We also open up the house whenever the weather allows to let the fresh air in.


----------



## 9baldwin (Apr 20, 2010)

I often change the filter in my AC system, and now that I am building a sunroom, I could realy use a Sharp Mini-split.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

Poor air quality can lead to health issues, so it's very important to me, thus the reason for my air cleaners.


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, air quality is important! Currently have not addressed the issue in our current home. We are building a new home now. Would love to incorporate your unit in our new home! How about going ahead and sending us one&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

It's important. But air doesn't need to be more "pure" than clean outdoor air. I first look for the source of "bad" air, e.g. moisture, mold, etc. Some special filter or purifier is the last thing on my list.


----------



## sidejobjoe (May 30, 2014)

I do care about indoor air quality. I currently have an electrostatic air filter will a UV lamp inside the A/C coil to keep mold/bacteria growth to a minimum.


----------



## theJcK (May 20, 2016)

I also care about IAQ.. done lots of research but unfortunately have done little as I have recently rehabbed an old farmhouse and funds have been at a minimal.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Closed while I get the winner information. 

I will re-open this shortly.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

de-nagorg said:


> I'm turning 62 soon and last week at my Doc's office they told me that I have the lungs of a 20 year old.
> 
> I just use fresh air in summer, and heated in winter, 9 months winter, 3 months summer.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations!*

Your post was selected in our random drawing for the SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp. Please contact me with your shipping information, asap so they can get this sent out to you! :biggrin2:


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Ed!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Awww, Gee 

THANK YOU MAAM. 


ED


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Congratulations Ed.
Seems like your cloud lifted for a bit. :wink2:

ENJOY! :biggrin2::biggrin2:

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

R.R.: Thanks.


Maybe my luck is changing. This is the second thing that I have ever won. 

I once entered a BASS BOAT draw, I won a strange looking fishing lure, Stuck it on my wall with a push pin, It is still there.

I am still waiting for that MCMAHON MILLIONS that we all entered for many years ago.:biggrin2:

ED


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations Ed!! 

P.S. Don't try to hang this on the wall with a push pin. :biggrin2:


----------



## mrbean9x (Jun 30, 2016)

i want 12000 btu


----------



## NolaRover (Aug 26, 2016)

How important is indoor air quality to you? 

Pretty important.

Are you currently doing anything to improve it? 

We now have a HEPA filter on our vacuum cleaner. We have a HEPA filter for our HVAC systems, that we only put in before the maid dusts, vacuums and does laundry (once a week) We run the fan continuously that day and put the regular filter on the next afternoon. 

We also are very conscious about non toxic and not VOC outgasing products used in our home. 

We have two grand children and my wife who have asthma. It has been a very long time since anyone has had an asthma attack in the home.


----------



## RUMBLON (Nov 10, 2010)

We are currently checking into the price of mini splits due to the fact that we are , living on some paid off land in a cabin that I built and attached to a shop. However its heated via wood stove which is dusty and creating an issue for my wife's sinus. So at this point, we are saving up for some mini split system for two rooms.

RUMBLON


----------

